
The first-impressions game for web 2.0 startups (turn web site reviews into a fun activity) - amichail

======
amichail
Why not build a first-impressions games for web 2.0 startups?

See for example <http://listengame.org> and <http://espgame.org> for ideas on
how this could be done.

------
yaacovtp
New restaurants need anonymous and confidential reviews more than web 2.0
startups do. Aren't 1000's of blogs already writing about the latest web
startup?

